# Can Anyone Tell Me About Wolfie's Pedigree?



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chases Wolfgang Heinrich Von Ryan pedigree information - German shepherd dog
Here is Wolfie's pedigree. I am not well versed in what dogs are famous or what is good breeding stock. I was just curious about the lines that Wolfie comes from. Does anything stand out? Does this seem like a good pedigree? Not that it would change my opinion of him or his breeder. I am just curious. Thanks.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm not familiar with any of the particular dogs in the pedigree, but the father is working lines and the mother is mixed working lines and american show lines.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you go back to the 5th-7th Generation you can see a lot of DDR Lines. 

Hes' got Lord vom Gleisdreieck and Alk vom Osterburg Quell who *looks like a very successful dog in the US to me. *


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

The breeder told me his father is DDR working lines. How can you tell what is a working line and what is a showline? Are there any certain indicators?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> The breeder told me his father is DDR working lines. How can you tell what is a working line and what is a showline? Are there any certain indicators?


It's the names. If you follow the sport and the history you learn about the names and pedigrees and you can tell from the dogs anatomy if they are working or show-line.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> It's the names. If you follow the sport and the history you learn about the names and pedigrees and you can tell from the dogs anatomy if they are working or show-line.


Oh ok thank you. I know that the showline dogs are more angulated.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Oh ok thank you. I know that the showline dogs are more angulated.


It's not just the angulation, it's the overall anatomy and in most cases the fur&coloring is different.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

All you have to do is to google a typical showline GSD and look at the pics:

Ursus von Batu - Google-Suche

And now look at the working line pictures, let's say from the Wildhaus kennels. 
(Schutzhund Obedience Training Photos - Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )

Most of the time you can tell from just looking at a dog if he's well bred working line, show line, american show line or even from a breeder that focuses on so called old-fashioned dogs.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to explain this to me, Mrs K. It's very interesting seeing the difference in the lines.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Knowing that Xander is a Hena-C dog pretty much points you to DDR right off the bat. 

DDR Xander von Hena-C - Hena-C Kennels, New Hampshire - Pam Lake, Owner

Mom I believe also has a fair amount of DDR. It's when you get to this dog- Von-Ryan's-Millennium-Xpress that it starts to get fuzzy. I don't know the Zeeland kennels, but you can see they use New Skete dogs (like Monks of New Skete) and all the registration numbers are AKC...so likely American bred dogs...and that far back there's not a TON of difference between German and American show, at least not like you see today.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> Knowing that Xander is a Hena-C dog pretty much points you to DDR right off the bat.
> 
> l"]Von-Ryan's-Millennium-Xpress[/URL] that it starts to get fuzzy. I don't know the Zeeland kennels, but you can see they use New Skete dogs (like Monks of New Skete) and all the registration numbers are AKC...so likely American bred dogs...and that far back there's not a TON of difference between German and American show, at least not like you see today.


Which dogs are New Skete dogs? I know almost no American kennel names, and have always wanted to look at some pedigrees from the New Skete dogs.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It looks like the New Skete dogs in the pedigree go back to Caralon's Phantom v LeBarland. I think that Scootie was of assistance to the Monk's of New Skete when they began with the dogs. Perhaps the Caralon line came in then. Caralon and LeBarland are American kennels. They are pretty far back in the pedigree and not far removed from imports at that time in American breeding.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So does New Skete have a kennel name that they use?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Their kennel name is "New Skete".


----------

